# 8 month old now refusing liquids



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Help!
Although my little girl has been gaining weight steadily, sadly over the last two days she has steadfastly refused any fluids and I've been lucky to get an ounce or two into her.... She has been weaned since aged 5 months, but still has problems with lumpier foods, so I have resorted to home made and jarred purees.  She has so far never shown interest in cooled boiled water, baby juices or fruity water - and trying to mix her fluids has been unsuccessful.
I have recently changed her teats from number 2 to number 3 to make the transition to sippy cup easier to swallow, but she has no interest / wont entertain any of the sippy cups we have bought !

She is overly tired and was up an down soo much last night (and it's continuing tonight) she's eating well and I'm trying to make up her calcium intake with extra fromarge frais.... 
...just getting more worried about her lack of fluid intake and the possible onset of dehydration.

Although her nappies are damp, they smell terrible as the urine is soo concentrated.... could this be linked to an outbreak of nappy rash she has as a result of cutting her first teeth.
I wish I had a half decent health visitor I could talk to - mine are rubbish - so any advice would be very much appreciated.
Thanks
Sheila


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

sounds like she isnt well, possibly uti or a throat or ear infection hence she doent want to swallow fluid. (often easier to eat than drink) take her t gp.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Gerbera and Hazel for your respective responses ladies
I took my liitle one to get her fortnightly weigh-in today and she had only put on 1 ounce!!!  When I mentioned I was becoming increasingly worried about the possible onset of dehydration as my daughter had refused all liquids for 2 days - her advice was to persevere!!!  I asked if she thought she might have a water infection?  She told me not to be silly and told me her growth chart was spot on. ..... yes very helpful and reassuring.

She's not had a temperature, and has largely been herself during the day and just whingy and up and down at night  - Luckily she seems a lot more interested in her milk today and has polished off a couple of bottles - will continue to sniff out the nappy situation and will take her to the gp for a check up if shes not 100% tomorrow.
Thanks soo much for taking the time to respond, much appreciated and I'm a good bit more relieved xx

Sheila


----------

